# Food Allergy



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi everyone. I haven't been posting much since I've been spending time refinishing some antiques. I do this as a hobby and hope to turn them into cash in April. I hope everyone is doing well. We had a major snowstorm in my area of Ontario on the weekend. It started snowing Friday around 2:30 p.m. and finished around Saturday l0:00 p.m. I'm ready for spring and the sight of tulips that I planted in the fall. Anyone else ready for spring? I was curious since starting the candida diet 3 weeks ago (I'm doing okay with it, although I have slacked off this week) what food allergies you have. I was diagnosed years ago with allergies to lettuce, chocolate. I do eat them, but I try not to overdo it. I know there are other foods I'm allergic to, but I can't remember them right now. I haven't had chocolate in 4 weeks and just the mention of it is making my mouth water. Oh I better go and much on a carrotstick. Chow and I'll talk to you all soon.


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Hi Weener,I am VERY ready for spring  We have had a few 50 degree sunny days-just enough to tease but it is going to get cold again this weekend. Figures--sun is my birthday and it is always cold :-(At least the snow is half gone--just hope there is no more.I use to have food allergies but not so much now but i do have to take it easy with wheat products and cherrys.Take careDebbie


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2001)

Weener, oh where do I start? I went to an allergist in Denver, CO a year ago November and found out I had around 30 food allergies! I was tested for meats down to vegetables, fruit and even condiments! Luckily, this program is great. I had to quit eating those foods I was allergic to for 2 weeks and then started my food allergy drops for 2 more weeks and then slowly add back those foods over a period of time. At least I can eat those foods since I have the food allergy drops and my IBS is gone. The ibs was doing alot better due to the calcium I was taking but then after I got tested and started the drops, it's gone! Hey, write me about your progress on the candida diet when you have a chance. I haven't been on lately as we went out of town and also ceramic tiling 500 sq ft of our house! We have been busy, needless to say. Lynne


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

I scored high on my LEAP testing for candida. I find this diet so hard to follow--I'm at least cutting down on the sugar and refined products. How does Candida really affect FM?


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Candida affected (infected) mostly my intestines. Turned my IBS-C into a frequent soft-stooling cycle. Some might say that it actually started with "C" while on birth-control pills. I did have a couple of vag infections in between, but nothing that I thought was significant and I was able to control my "C" with a high-fiber diet. The antibiotics is what made the super-infection of candida come to light with the cramping, bloating, stooling problem. It got so my stomach would blow up consistently after eating or drinking practically anything it seemed, and lasted throughout the day. The antifungal helped a great deal (Diflucan), but sometimes I wonder what might have happened if I had started with just the diet earlier, and probiotics. My allergies, found through provocative sublingual testing were the additives; citric and benzoic acid. I had blood and intradermal testing as well. Recently I had testing for milk proteins and that was positive. I knew that I had some bloating with dairy, but the lactaid pills did not help, and I tested negative for lactose intolerence. Giving up fruit juices, coffee, and tomato sauces proved to be most beneficial for me. I still eat whole grains. My doctor, and others say that you may not have to give up yeast, because food yeast is different. Mostly it's sugars and aged/fermented foods and beverages. I still do not eat too much yeast, though. Some books say that candida may cause some of the aches and pains of fibro, and cause more fatigue, but I haven't found too much difference in that after treatment for it. Let me know how you are doing with it, and if you find it helpful.M.


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

How long did you have to take the Diflucan? Any side effects to this med?


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Tania, I am still on the Diflucan. I have been taking it for 2 1/2 years now. I am trying to ween myself off, because the side-effect is liver damage. The doctor said that I might have to be on it for the rest of my life and that at the small of dose that I am on, he has not seen any side-effects with his patients. I am still afraid because I know that long-term use of antibiotics caused intestinal problems (over-growth of candida with further irritable bowel problems), and I don't really want another problem added to the list. It may very well be that I need to take it to have it under control so it doesn't do any more harm, but it still makes me nervous. I was on the antibiotic every day for well over a year. I am only on a low dose (100mg) of the Diflucan, and take 1 tab - twice weekly. I try and limit it to one tab a week. If I eat more sugar, then I seem to need it twice a week.I always seem to start a more natural program, i.e., such as Oregano oil, but it seems tedious after awhile, with no immediate results, so I quit it. I wish I had started with the natural first, so I could have given it more of a chance, before I became more dependent on the seemingly quicker response of the Diflucan. Being that mine was diagnosed late in its progression, perhaps only the Diflucan would have worked anyway. I'm sure it worked more quickly and intensely on the yeast. In order to ween off now, though, I really should get more motivated to quit cheating on the sweets, and take the Oregano oil on a regular basis. Wish me luck!







I wish you all luck too and success too!


----------

